# Oak leaves and copper wire garland



## Firemajic (Nov 23, 2019)

I apologize for the poor quality of the pics... I am using my computer camera...

These are glass oak leaves made from Boro glass and fumed with silver, wrapped in copper wire... this is my first attempt to make a garland using my oak leaves, normally, when I make oak leaves I string them as sun catchers or wind chimes... Here, I am showing the garland wrapped around a whisky decanter...


----------



## Thomas Norman (Nov 23, 2019)

Quite beautiful.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Nov 23, 2019)

Those are gorgeous, the copper blends so well with the mixture of red tones in the leaves, thank you for showing us.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 23, 2019)

Thank you ... I like the copper and glass too, it adds a nice contrast between the metal and glass... I will try to post more pics as I do more pieces...


----------



## Terry D (Nov 26, 2019)

Magic hands! :applause:


----------



## Gumby (Nov 26, 2019)

Stunning!


----------



## Foxee (Nov 26, 2019)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 3, 2019)

Aww, Thanks you guys .... I appreciate your compliments.... where I am from, there are no other glassblowers, so your thoughts are appreciated, when I feel better, I will post pics of another garland I have finished...


----------



## Amnesiac (Mar 7, 2020)

Absolutely beautiful! They will go wonderfully with an autumn decor... So impressive! Nice work!


----------

